# Looking for a good Grow Light for a desktop Terrarium



## Boosted98gsx (Aug 30, 2016)

I have a small desktop terrarium trying to keep some carnivorous plants:







I have this light:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E79J9HE/?tag=cpf0b6-20

but I have been told it's not good enough for plants. 


Would someone make me a recommendation for a good desktop grow light please?


----------

